# Building electric guitar of choice?



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been building aucoustic guitars for a few years but want to get back to electric like I did as a teenager! I'm not a fender or Gibson guy so to speak and defiantly not a copy cat...would like some opinions on building a custom electric that kicks ass. What would be your choices in pick ups ..neck..body.. Fret board. Your favorite combo...personal choice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would bill something in the LP style but it would be a carved out body. Specs would be as follows.

Neck: Mahogany
Fretboard: Ebony
Frets: SS
Nut size: 1 7/8"
Body: Mahogany with a maple cap
Finish: Light brown natural
Pickups: SD P-rails with gold covers
Selector switch: 5-way
Controls: 2 volume & two tone w/gold knurled knobs
Bigsby
Hardware colour: Gold


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Lp style I like and mohogany I like! Thanks for the input! Just trying to make a choice were to start?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ian John said:


> Lp style I like and mohogany I like! Thanks for the input! Just trying to make a choice were to start?


Are you going to build from scratch or are you going to purchase the bodies and necks and do the rest?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Building from scratch.. Have a few choices for wood just need to start.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Post some pics of your progress.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ian John said:


> Building from scratch.. Have a few choices for wood just need to start.


Do you have any templates yet?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

No templates yet except body templates of guitars that I have fixed or refinished in the past. I make my own templates on the fly to what I decide I want to do. I do a lot by hand and eye ...old school I guess but truly hand made. I enjoy removing wood to the point it feels right. I like my chisle and my plane lol
Trying to catch up on more modern electronics and want to source out where to by Canadian than ordering from stew Mac..any good places ?


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Good morning Ian;

Here is my favorite Ebay seller. I buy most of my stuff from them. They are in Ontario and combine shipping. They will make sure you're happy. http://stores.ebay.ca/bezdez


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you very much! Ill have to get past this week and dig in some more !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ian John said:


> Thank you very much! Ill have to get past this week and dig in some more !


I'll second that vote for Bezdez. They've got all the hardware items you could need and are the best to deal with. Super fast, reasonable shipping and the orders are
never wrong or messed up.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheila and Peter are definitely the best. I once had some set of strings with the wrong color codes and they sent me right away 5 more sets without any questions. They deserve success, no doubt.

Gilles


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Had a better look this evening and will be dealing with them! Prices look good and no customs on top!! Got my vote! Really like buying Canadian what ever the source ..thanks once again! You made my day...


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Just trying to post a pick from my phone..my fourth guitar ...


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Niiiice man!!


----------

